# white widow topping trials



## sliderz (Oct 4, 2008)

shall i cut her again she is 6 week old with 22 main stems now did this as a joke to see how much she will take but she seems to love it


----------



## sliderz (Oct 4, 2008)

here is my new grow 5 big budda blue cheese and 5 blue mystic 1 and half week old under 250 cfl


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2008)

*I wouldn't top her again just yet. Give her another week or so and top again.  *


----------



## sliderz (Oct 4, 2008)

was thinking that my self thanks for the input .its mainly just to see how much this white widow will take before i flower her


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2008)

*You can turn her into a giant bush before flower if ya keep topping and pulling her branches down. :aok: I've seen some huge White Widow ladies in my time on the net so your on your way.  *


----------



## sliderz (Oct 4, 2008)

did this a hour ago . lets see what she dose


----------



## sliderz (Oct 4, 2008)

last grow pics and brainstorm is so nice smoke im surprised not many people grow it


----------



## sliderz (Oct 10, 2008)

thought id try this as i work in a plastic factory the plants now have a plastic high densaty pellets over the top of the soil this is to stop any greening of the perlite and reflects light well . will keep you posted as adding the cool tube soon now there a bit bigger and can take the heat i like to also say that 6 have now had there first topping will do this topping every week now for seven more weeks then put them on flower and watch them out grow my closet


----------



## sliderz (Oct 10, 2008)

this is my set up nice and clean wish i had more space to grow more. please feel free to give advice or comment


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

plants are 1 day more and taken first topping well fresh growth now still on 18/6  . 2 of the plants im not topping this time never grown a none topped plant before 1 big budda blue cheese and one blue mystic not topped


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

feel free to chat on this grow ask questions ect ill post more pics soon hope to get more people looking at this grow


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2008)

looks like you got it going. nice setup.
Cant wait for bud shots.

I dont like mixing topped and non topped plants as it makes for an uneven canopy.


----------



## sliderz (Oct 11, 2008)

i can not wait for the buds to .your write about the un toped ones might just top the lot like i did last grow or top em just before 12/12


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 11, 2008)

muah ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaa  

:rofl: "nice plants" :rofl:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the topping your doin man. I've been itchin to try that here lately. When my current grow finishes I'm gonna try to get a couple good mother plants going by way of topping and training. I've been pretty curious about the blue cheese. I hear its delicious!!


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> last grow pics and brainstorm is so nice smoke im surprised not many people grow it


 

Why is the brainstorm so nice?  Have you sampled it?  How is the high?


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> i can not wait for the buds to .your write about the un toped ones might just top the lot like i did last grow or top em just before 12/12


 
I am also growing some WW and have been topping - just did another topping session on all the branches that had at least two nodes where I could top off the third.  I have the pictures of the first topping on a thread entitled Dutch Passion White Widow Genetics.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 11, 2008)

sliderz said:
			
		

> i can not wait for the buds to .your write about the un toped ones might just top the lot like i did last grow or top em just before 12/12



Have you ever topped and then immediately put in 12 / 12?  I posted a question about that today asking if it is advisable.  I would think it would be better to let the plant recover and start growing new branches before puttin into 12 / 12.

If you know otherwise, please let me know.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Oct 11, 2008)

I like it man. Our setups are similar. Im also growing two white widows, but Im not as patient as you. I just topped once. lol. looking good!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> Have you ever topped and then immediately put in 12 / 12? I posted a question about that today asking if it is advisable. I would think it would be better to let the plant recover and start growing new branches before puttin into 12 / 12.
> 
> If you know otherwise, please let me know.


 

i think you will get diffrent responses there my friend..

sliderz...thats an awesome setup my friend...those pellets from your work..what info can you supply me with?..what exacly are they made of?  are they bio-degradable?..do you feel they will harm the plant?..thanks for shareing  take care and be safe


----------



## sliderz (Oct 12, 2008)

wow thanks everyone for the responce white widower, brainstorm grows mad short and stocky when topped loads and the high is very nice its a bit like blue mystic if you have ever had that not as mashing as widow

and big thanks to 4u2sm0ke for the help ,the pellets are raw plastic what i work with its pure form and holds moisture and helps with air for soil ive used 40% mixed in soil with 30% perlite and 30% soil from b&q seems to work well and give good air to roots


----------



## sliderz (Oct 12, 2008)

bit boring this sunday so took a few more pics topped em all now for even canopy will post new pics in a week after ive topped em all again. there all fem seeds so no worrys about males


----------



## daf (Oct 12, 2008)

they are looking awesome dude


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 12, 2008)

very nice. they look like a happy group.

have use used a light meter around the edges of your grow area to see if all are getting good light?

those little ones on the right seemed shadowed.?


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 12, 2008)

Man those are the saddest plants i think i've ever seen man! lol

jk, nice setup. plants look happy and healthy. good job


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

*NICE stuff man! Likin' that setup, pullin up a chair for this grow!*


----------



## sliderz (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks all for stopping by. ill post more picks soon hopefully the bigger 150mm cooltube will be here to day i ran 125 last grow and 125 systemair fan so ill fit that up and running on a 400 mh on a 150mm systemair fan  its only a small space 820mm by 710mm by 4 feet high so should cover well and 10 plants total so wont be much veg time.


----------



## sliderz (Oct 14, 2008)

it came 20 mins latter and all wire up left cfl on so not to mess light cycle up but lookin ok now to watch the temps


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 14, 2008)

*Now just worry about temps too low! No just kidding....*


----------



## sliderz (Oct 16, 2008)

i had to swap bulbs from a 400 metal halide to a 400 hps because of the temps for some reason was hitting 90 and not sure why but the hps is 79 will this be ok to use this hps in veg or are the not getting the write light


----------



## sliderz (Oct 16, 2008)

well had a few probs over last to days my girlfriend looked in on them and thought they needed watering but i had only just done it that day . so they have took twice what there used to and had twice the amount of bio bizz. the metal halide was also to hot and the cool tube was to big i would say over last to days they have not had a good time . hopefully i can sort all these little problems out .the pics are 2 days latter from last ones look a little droppy and hope they dont get nute lock out might give a pinch of epsom salt . what do you think i should do


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2008)

*They look fine sliderz. I would just let them dry out until your next watering.  *


----------



## sliderz (Oct 18, 2008)

just a quick update and a few pics gone 12/12 now .this will be first day they veg for 4 weeks and all toped once .some are growing well some seem to be week but i wont kill a plant so im letting it live its life. gone on bio bizz bloom now full strenth . put the cfl in there to on one side see if the week ones grow a bit faster .hope it helps. done a 12/12 from seed before and they were dank so the little ones should perk up hopefully. any ideas to help this grow will be cool many thanks


----------



## Dexter (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking good Sliderz. Remember too many cooks spoil the broth. 
Maybe just one of you should do the watering, get her involved in another way...like posing next to the plants:hubba:


----------

